# Couple vacation ideas?



## TNHarley

We are taking the kids to the smokies in March but we want a trip just for us as well. We did this last year. We took the kids to Bronson, Mo and we went to gulf shores.
New Orleans seems to be the number 1 pick at the moment..
Any good ideas without having to get a second mortgage?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

TNHarley said:


> We are taking the kids to the smokies in March but we want a trip just for us as well. We did this last year. We took the kids to Bronson, Mo and we went to gulf shores.
> New Orleans seems to be the number 1 pick at the moment..
> Any good ideas without having to get a second mortgage?



   You want to stay in the U.S. I take it?


----------



## TNHarley

HereWeGoAgain said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are taking the kids to the smokies in March but we want a trip just for us as well. We did this last year. We took the kids to Bronson, Mo and we went to gulf shores.
> New Orleans seems to be the number 1 pick at the moment..
> Any good ideas without having to get a second mortgage?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want to stay in the U.S. I take it?
Click to expand...

 Yes


----------



## mdk

New Orleans, hands down. If you want to hear amazing music in a laid back atmosphere than I suggest the Krazy Korner.


----------



## TNHarley

mdk said:


> New Orleans, hands down. If you want to hear amazing music in a laid back atmosphere than I suggest the Krazy Korner.


 I have always wanted to go there. The culture is undeniable. However, I just don't know if I want to spend a week there. Maybe a couple days and go somewhere else?


----------



## aaronleland

Syria.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

What exactly do you and the wife like to do?
You cant beat N.O. for partying and food.


----------



## TNHarley

aaronleland said:


> Syria.


 LOL right?


----------



## Bonzi

The Keys!


----------



## TNHarley

HereWeGoAgain said:


> What exactly do you and the wife like to do?
> You cant beat N.O. for partying and food.


 Experience different things. Partying and food as well. lol


----------



## TNHarley

Bonzi said:


> The Keys!


 We actually were thinking of doing that next year since we went to the Gulf last summer.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

TNHarley said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly do you and the wife like to do?
> You cant beat N.O. for partying and food.
> 
> 
> 
> Experience different things. Partying and food as well. lol
Click to expand...


   The wife and I have tried to plan a trip to N.O. but every time we do we find that we can spend a week in Jamaica for the same amount of money.
   Good hotels in N.O. aint cheap.


----------



## mdk

TNHarley said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Orleans, hands down. If you want to hear amazing music in a laid back atmosphere than I suggest the Krazy Korner.
> 
> 
> 
> I have always wanted to go there. The culture is undeniable. However, I just don't know if I want to spend a week there. Maybe a couple days and go somewhere else?
Click to expand...


A week in New Orleans...my liver would revolt. lol. A couple days to take in the sights and cuisine is the way to go. Get yourself a Pimm's Cup at The Napoleon House and visit the mansion of Madam Delphine LaLaurie.


----------



## TNHarley

HereWeGoAgain said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly do you and the wife like to do?
> You cant beat N.O. for partying and food.
> 
> 
> 
> Experience different things. Partying and food as well. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The wife and I have tried to plan a trip to N.O. but every time we do we find that we can spend a week in Jamaica for the same amount of money.
> Good hotels in N.O. aint cheap.
Click to expand...

 Very true!!


----------



## Eaglewings

We spent a few days in New Orleans and a few on the cruise ship that goes out of New Orleans..good prices


----------



## TNHarley

She just sent me some links of 5 day cruises that port in NO..


----------



## TNHarley

Eaglewings said:


> We spent a few days in New Orleans and a few on the cruise ship that goes out of New Orleans..good prices


 lol great minds think alike


----------



## Eaglewings

Round trip cruises https://www.expedia.com/Cruise-Search?departure-port=new-orleans-louisiana


----------



## Ernie S.

TNHarley said:


> We are taking the kids to the smokies in March but we want a trip just for us as well. We did this last year. We took the kids to Bronson, Mo and we went to gulf shores.
> New Orleans seems to be the number 1 pick at the moment..
> Any good ideas without having to get a second mortgage?


Back to Gulf Shores, and this time, stop at Doc's for a few adult beverages.


----------



## Bonzi

Romantic Weekend Getaways in Mississippi


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

TNHarley said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Orleans, hands down. If you want to hear amazing music in a laid back atmosphere than I suggest the Krazy Korner.
> 
> 
> 
> I have always wanted to go there. The culture is undeniable. However, I just don't know if I want to spend a week there. Maybe a couple days and go somewhere else?
Click to expand...


If you do not mind driving then drive over to Texas, and head to San Antonio. It is a days drive but worth it to me.


----------



## Eaglewings

TNHarley said:


> She just sent me some links of 5 day cruises that port in NO..



Lol,I think she is telling you something...

Some even dock for a few days in NewO so you don't have to get a hotel..

Watch out for those hurricane drinks...bad hangovers..lol


----------



## Ernie S.

HereWeGoAgain said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly do you and the wife like to do?
> You cant beat N.O. for partying and food.
> 
> 
> 
> Experience different things. Partying and food as well. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The wife and I have tried to plan a trip to N.O. but every time we do we find that we can spend a week in Jamaica for the same amount of money.
> Good hotels in N.O. aint cheap.
Click to expand...

I go to N.O. for the day from here. It's a 2 1/2 hour drive.


----------



## Hugo Furst

TNHarley said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly do you and the wife like to do?
> You cant beat N.O. for partying and food.
> 
> 
> 
> Experience different things. Partying and food as well. lol
Click to expand...


Start in NO, then make a slow trip across the Gulf to Florida and the Keys.

Check Google, see what sites there are to see on the way.

an don faget ta get sum jambalaya, an gumbo wile ya dere


----------



## williepete

Agree with New Orleans. Great music, food and history. Eat and party at night and sightsee during the day--_a.k.a_. walking off your hangover.  

WW2 Museum.
Steamboat Natchez dinner and day jazz cruise.
(If you're a steam nut, the engine room is a must see).
Avery Island tour (Will eat up most of the day).
French Market.
Lafayette Square.
Streetcar tour.
Chalmette Battlefield (Battle of New Orleans)

*Laissez les bons temps rouler!*


----------



## TNHarley

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Orleans, hands down. If you want to hear amazing music in a laid back atmosphere than I suggest the Krazy Korner.
> 
> 
> 
> I have always wanted to go there. The culture is undeniable. However, I just don't know if I want to spend a week there. Maybe a couple days and go somewhere else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you do not mind driving then drive over to Texas, and head to San Antonio. It is a days drive but worth it to me.
Click to expand...

 That was the most beautiful city! I went there a few years ago for work. I stayed in that hotel, marriot I think, that was built into the mall right on the river walk. NICE!
And the Latinas? Fogetaboutit


----------



## Moonglow

I'll be taking a vacation from the kids and the wife......


----------



## Hugo Furst

Moonglow said:


> I'll be taking a vacation from the kids and the wife......




They'll thank you for it.


----------



## Moonglow

WillHaftawaite said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be taking a vacation from the kids and the wife......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They'll thank you for it.
Click to expand...

I hope so....


----------



## Moonglow

I want to go back to Cancun,, get a place to live and a job as an illegal...


----------



## Fueri

Rent a beach house.  You can get a house/condo/villa on a beach for less than you'd think, you stock your food/booze and it's really not that bad.  Split it with another couple or even a larger group and it's outright cheap relative to hotels/resorts.

We also churn airline miles cards so we fly for nothing, which knocks it down further.  

If you're going to NO you could look into this option also.

I've rented houses/villas/condos all over the planet and am heading to Green Turtle Cay Bahamas in ~30 days and doing exactly this.  Only way to roll, far as I'm concerned.


----------



## williepete

Savannah, Georgia is worth a mention. The wife loves it--is always talking about going back. The River Street Inn is a great location. Like N.O., great food, music and history. Party at night and sightsee during the day.

And don't bother looking for the Forrest Gump bus stop bench at Chippewa Square. It was a prop installed for the movie then removed it when the shoot was finished. (I think it's now in a local theatre museum).


----------



## TNHarley

Fueri said:


> Rent a beach house.  You can get a house/condo/villa on a beach for less than you'd think, you stock your food/booze and it's really not that bad.  Split it with another couple or even a larger group and it's outright cheap relative to hotels/resorts.
> 
> We also churn airline miles cards so we fly for nothing, which knocks it down further.
> 
> If you're going to NO you could look into this option also.
> 
> I've rented houses/villas/condos all over the planet and am heading to Green Turtle Cay Bahamas in ~30 days and doing exactly this.  Only way to roll, far as I'm concerned.


 We rented a condo in gulf shores last year. Yes, that is the cheapest way to go. Hell, you can even negotiate with them through e-mail. Its great lol


----------



## Abishai100

*Boca Raton: Hotel and Highline*


Try Florida and this hotel (pictures below) for a sweet combination experience (accommodations and tourism).



*Renaissance Marriott (Boca Raton Website)*


----------



## TNHarley

williepete said:


> Savannah, Georgia is worth a mention. The wife loves it--is always talking about going back. The River Street Inn is a great location. Like N.O., great food, music and history. Party at night and sightsee during the day.
> 
> And don't bother looking for the Forrest Gump bus stop bench at Chippewa Square. It was a prop installed for the movie then removed it when the shoot was finished. (I think it's now in a local theatre museum).


 Savannah usually comes up when we are discussing trips. We both want to go there bad. IDK why it always seems to never happen. Hopefully soon!


----------



## TNHarley

I think we have about decided on a cruise porting in NO. We will stay a night or two in the city, then port and go. OR do it when we get back.


----------



## williepete

TNHarley said:


> Savannah usually comes up when we are discussing trips. We both want to go there bad.



If you start to put a Savannah trip together, PM me. If you like history, you'll love it. The river front is a blast. The city is up on a bluff overlooking the river. At the far eastern part of the bluff, there's a small park with a flagstaff, an anchor, a tall gas light and a historical marker. I bet you'll be surprised as I was at the nationality of the warship that sailed up the river and shelled the city. I won't spoil it for you.

As weird as it sounds, the cemetery tours are interesting. At one, there's a Revolutionary War Continental officer buried within a stone's throw of a Revolutionary War British officer. There are many markers along the cemetery walls for sailors lost at sea. How many were lost at sea and how many just chose not to come home will remain an eternal speculation. 

Go get'ya some sweet ice tea with your shrimp-n-grits!


----------



## Disir

I've wanted to visit Savannah since I read Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil.


----------

